# Expired license?



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

I am an active military and my license expired, How long does my military ID keep it active for? Thanks for any answers I may get


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thank you for your service


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> I am an active military and my license expired, How long does my military ID keep it active for? Thanks for any answers I may get


as long as you maintain your license where you are stationed, you have 45 days once you return from active duty. (provided your rights aren't suspended or revoked.)


----------

